# Save Them Stumps



## Charles Neil (Jan 16, 2014)

Some time back I got the idea for a table, I wanted it to look like a cypress stump of sorts, Didn't have a stump so I got a little creative ... Oddly enough we have gotten alot of request for similar. FIgured some of you loggers and creative sort's might get a kick out of the " Swamp Table" http://intheworkshop.wordpress.com/2013/04/22/stump-table-aka-swamp-art/

Reactions: Like 19 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice work Charles Turned out beautiful, sure looks like a lot of work though, I'm too lazy, I would have held out till I found some real stumps. I bet there some folks here on Woodbarter that can come up with some stumps for you... Thanks for posting your work!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks great Neil. I love it. Put some pics in for ya. So you want some FBE to do this with next time? I know a guy . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Neil (Jan 16, 2014)

yea I was thinking some Box Elder would be pretty cool.. a nice central stump and slab on top. Also thought about doing one that looked like the old southern Live oaks . Sort of a medieval looking base, that has a heavy center or 2 , and then the branches coming up .


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey if you want some real live oak I can hook you up with Steve Cross . . . .


----------



## Charles Neil (Jan 16, 2014)

Kev, works for me . Just want it "narley"


----------



## misfire (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow! That is beautiful


----------



## Ejames (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice! Beautiful piece!!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 21, 2014)

That's a cool table! I love the creativity!


----------



## Bluestingray (Feb 24, 2014)

Fabulous! Thanks for showing me what I've been thinking about doing.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 24, 2014)

That's a pretty neat project. I really like the shape and especially the colour and finish. Great work, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 24, 2014)

Very cool table and as above stated really creative. My question is how many routers do you have? Looks like 10 or 12 on the shelf in the background??

Neil


----------



## Charles Neil (Feb 28, 2014)

routers ... Well Neil .. to be honest about 27 ...  Who likes to change bits

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## David813 (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow that's really nice looks like a lot of time spent but well invested


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 4, 2014)

That is sharp! Who'd a thunk of making your own stumps!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Real Nice Charles. Thinking outside the "tree".

Ray


----------

